# July 13' MOTM iKermit



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Introducing MOTM June 13'
iKermit
Lyrical Wordsmith*
*







My name is Danny I'm 23 recently married. I love sports, rock, cars and I love working out. 
The Cruze for me had a lot meaning. I got it and never stopped driving it. I went through amazing experiences in that car the last one being the car i married in. I miss it but it had one **** of a run. 
Oh yeah go Miami Heat!

Member since
12-12-2010

Posts
3,916

VIP & Premium Member

Moderator
*​


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats man!

I gotta say you look wayyy different from what I expected lol.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Right on Kerm!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

@ smurf I was real drunk that day lol beach and beer

Thanks iroc lol 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations Danny.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats on this most superlative of achievements.

Danny boy, the pipes the pipes are callinggggg...




Snickers.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats Danny! Less froggy looking than I expected.






Smurfettes


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I see iI have taught the boys a few things along the way . Cool and congrats .





Great Guy


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Congrats Danny! You deserved it, Glad you got it (and not that other guy!) LOL What Mick said about the looks. 


We ought to try and get something going, where everyone posts a pic with their Cruze. Unless you went to the Lords town meet, you have no idea what anyone looks like(as if it matters) and we talk on a regular basis!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> I gotta say you look wayyy different from what I expected lol.





Mick said:


> Congrats Danny! Less froggy looking than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Patman said:


> Congrats Danny! You deserved it, Glad you got it (and not that other guy!) LOL What Mick said about the looks.
> 
> 
> We ought to try and get something going, where everyone posts a pic with their Cruze. Unless you went to the Lords town meet, you have no idea what anyone looks like(as if it matters) and we talk on a regular basis!


What did you all thought i looked like?










Snickers.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha congrats man!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 25921
Na maybe more like


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations Danny! I also see another congratulations is in order! Congratulations on your recent marriage! I hope you and your new bride are blessed with many many years of happiness!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> What did you all thought i looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured something like 









You know, being a lyrical wordsmith and all...

Snarf snarf. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MF'ing genius!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Congratulations Danny! I also see another congratulations is in order! Congratulations on your recent marriage! I hope you and your new bride are blessed with many many years of happiness!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thanks bud.  4 months so far.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have been pregnant for 4 months now ? Whoo I've heard the last 4 are even worse . Ha Ha


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> View attachment 25921
> Na maybe more like


???


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Frogs like water . And some days they submerge .


----------

